# need help with weight loss plan



## crfnick56 (Mar 7, 2012)

OK so here is my situation. Im 25 years old and all my life I have been super active my whole life. I raced motocross from the time I was 10 years old and my jobs have always been up and on your feet warehouse/factory type jobs but last summer I got a job in the parts dept at a Subaru dealer and my position is mainly a desk job. Well from then till now I have gained almost 25 pounds and I'm having a hard time staying active after work and losing the weight again. 

My question is what foods should I be eating and stuff like that? I never had to worry about what I ate before because I was always so active but this job has killed that plan  I currently am doing those insanity workouts you see on TV and biking a good 5 mile mountain loop a few nights a week along with motocross riding at least 2 nights a week but the lack of activity during the day is whats killing me. Is there any kinds of supplements or anything that will help burn calories or anything like that while Im at work??

Any input or suggestions will be appreciated


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

The only way to burn calories is to burn them. Supplements won't help you significantly more than simply working out or just eating less.

Eat your meals/snacks spaced out over the course of 3 hours or so (for a total of 6 food intakes) and only eat 250-300 calories in a sitting. That will help you lose weight gradually, and then when you hit your target weight, add back in the calories you need to function in a day. Without going to a dietician, though, you will have to keep track of your calorie intake related to weight gain/loss yourself to figure out what your target is. I can guarantee you that if you cut out sweets/sodas on a daily basis, you will lose 5-10 pounds right there.

One thing that a lot of people will miss too, is the effect that drinking enough water can have on their body. Without sufficient water, you will retain fluid and have difficulty losing weight. Don't go overboard with water (there is such a thing as too much, but again, it varies person to person) but if your urine is not clear/light you should probably drink some more.


----------



## mtnbiker67 (Jan 10, 2008)

Just ride and avoid soda and beer. I know, the beer part might be hard!


----------



## .40AET (Jun 7, 2007)

Ride or Mx every day. Increase the mileage every week. Work up to 2 hours of riding at a session. 

Focus on quality foods all day. No soda or crap from the vending machine. Nix the beer/booze and dessert as well. The meals/snack advice above works well for me too. 

I lost 60 pounds by cutting the junk out, eating smart and riding 5 days a week. Loosing 25 should be easier. 

Good luck


----------



## crfnick56 (Mar 7, 2012)

Well I dont really drink beer ever so cutting that out would be no problem at all. And I'm doing my best to ride as much as I can but the trails I go to are about 20 miles out of my way in the opposite direction from home so that gets tough to ride everyday. Im working on some trails at a friends house that owns about 50 acres of wooded property but the weather has been killing that plan.

basically what you guys are saying is cut out the crap junk food (which I really dont eat much of anyway) and get off my ass and be more active? hahah, I think I can handle that.


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

Yep. Only secret to weight loss is calories in < calories out. Anyone who tries to sell you otherwise is scamming you.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

if you need a simple rule, lay off the carbs. no sodas, potatoes, or flour.


----------



## stevland (Nov 4, 2011)

wschruba said:


> Yep. Only secret to weight loss is calories in < calories out. Anyone who tries to sell you otherwise is scamming you.


That's not what the guy yelling on the infomercial said


----------



## cleopatra999 (May 9, 2012)

I am a firm believer in no processed foods. You would be amazed at how much sugar and other crap there is in everything processed. That means you have to cook. Replace anything prepackaged with home made, that means any sauces, dressing and premade foods. all of this can be made at home. Then replace everything white with whole grain, white rice, pasta and bread are your enemy for weight loss.


----------



## bikeriderguy (May 2, 2006)

Start simple - I started my plan year before last by simply not putting a couple teaspoons of sugar in my coffee...then started reducing extra sugary stuff. 

Try to switch to lean proteins, eat small meals and most importantly EAT BREAKFAST! i never used to eat breakfast - the thought of eating in the morning made me want to puke! Now as my body has changed i wake up hungry - i have a protein shake every morning - gets the metabolism going and sets the stage for fat burning. 

Phase out refined\processed foods - start swapping whole grain breads\pastas if you have to eat pasta. I cannot agree more with the poster above - get rid of prepackaged junk! eat more fruits & veggies. I replaced a lot of my meat intake with Quinoa and lentils and beans.

And realistically it takes time - if you dump more than a couple pounds a week it will be unsustainable and won't work - losing 1-2 pounds a week is a realistic goal that can be achieved succcessfully


----------



## steadite (Jan 13, 2007)

if you have cravings for sugar and starchy food (like I used to have), I recommend you read the South Beach diet book.

My doc recommended this to me 1.5 years ago; I lost 40lb and feel great. The gist of it is zero sugar and simple carbs...eat lots of vegetables, fiber, & lean meat frequently throughout the day (never get hungry). After you reach your goal, it gets more permissive, but at no point are things like sugar, bakery or beer allowed.

Once you break that insulin rollercoaster, it's so much easier to eat the right stuff and maintain your proper weight.


----------



## Munnarg (May 10, 2012)

On the alternative side of things, you can look into "Intermediate Fasting". It's not going days without food, but rather in my case I have an 8hr window each day to eat, while my body "fasts" for 16hrs. It has been shown to promote fat loss without losing muscle while you work out. It's just something else to look into, as the 5 - 6 small meals a day isn't for everyone. There's a book you can check out called Eat, Stop Eat for a more in depth look at this topic.


----------



## Lemiwinks (May 24, 2012)

Be prepared for it to take a while to lose 25lbs. At least 6 months of heavy sweating! I've lost significant weight with running and cycling. Didn't lose a pound inside a gym because it just wasn't fun for me to stare at myself get red-faced and vascular. It is much more fun to push yourself over dirt/pavement and get lost in the thoughts in your self reflection. 

You say your're working out after work only? If so, try waking up super early and riding or running before work. Doing this might "force" you make necessary changes to the lifestyle that caused weight gain. If you know you want to be up at 5:30 to get in a cool morning ride, then you won't be as inclined to hit the bars or watch late night tv. 

Cheers


----------



## Posterchild66 (May 24, 2012)

A fit dude one told me "Its 80% what you eat, and 20% what you do"

I've lost 50 lbs since October by counting calories (logging foods) and maintaining 1500 cals a day, per a nutritionist. When you have a budget of how much you can eat, you will carefully avoid crap like the people above mentioned, sugars, white breads, etc. This crap does not make you feel full either, and generally makes you hungrier later. It's a vicious cycle. 

I just started biking about a month ago, rebounding from a ruptured achilles with surgery in January. Even when I was laid up, I lost weight nicely. 

In the past, I tried working out harder by walking or running and still eating crap, it did not go well for me. Good luck! Like someone mentioned in other threads (myself included), some of the biking apps and websites can track your foods/diet for you now. I use fatsecret for that purpose, and as a weight loss community, but now I am finding I may be able to do that here.


----------



## Mr. Eff (Aug 1, 2007)

I found myself turning 35 last year, heavier than I had ever been in my entire life. July came, I was riding plenty, but wasn't really losing weight. I wasn't drinking soda, and thought I was eating well, but I didn't make progress on losing weight until I did this:

1) Tried to work in a LOT more fruits and vegetables.
2) Tried to drink water more often than anything else.
3) Started tracking my calories.

#3 was the most important. You can run into two problems if you don't. Obviously, you don't want to eat too many calories in a day, but you also don't want to take in too few. You want to take in fewer than what's necessary to maintain your weight, but if you have too much of a deficit, your body will start trying to retain everything because it will think you're in a famine.

If you have a smartphone, getting a calorie counting application, and using it religiously can REALLY help. It did for me. By October of last year, I had lost 20 pounds, and I've taken off 5 pounds since then. Now I'm in a normal BMI range and am feeling a lot better.

Good luck!


----------



## miatagal96 (Jul 5, 2005)

All of the above and cut out one crappy thing you eat on a regular basis. I cut out chocolate chip cookies and changed from whole milk to 1% milk in my coffee. I was 5 lbs lighter at yesterday's doctor visit than I was 3 months ago. My friends argued against the fact that it was the cookies and milk substitute but the math works. Eliminating cookies & substituting milk saved 209 calories per day. 209 x 3 months = 18,800 calories not consumed. They say you have to reduce caloric intake by 3500 calories to lose 1 lb. 3500 x 5 lbs = 17,500 calories which roughly equals the number of calories I reduced. Great news is that I don't have to give up red wine or chocolate - the cookies and milk did the trick!!!


----------



## mark! (Jun 1, 2012)

I've followed keto style diets incorporating refeeds for the past year and have dropped 100 pounds, and gained strength, it's worked for me. I feel like crap when I eat processed carbs and junk, when I feed myself clean foods, it makes all the difference, obviously.


----------



## gcfowler (Mar 21, 2008)

.40AET said:


> Ride or Mx every day. Increase the mileage every week. Work up to 2 hours of riding at a session.
> 
> Focus on quality foods all day. No soda or crap from the vending machine. Nix the beer/booze and dessert as well. The meals/snack advice above works well for me too.
> 
> ...


x2
+
This is great advice, moved to Boulder for the summer and just cut out the suger snacks and upped the miles, pounds are going now. Don't "not eat" as this will slow down your weight loss.


----------



## RiotMTB (Sep 3, 2010)

Lots of good advice above. I also track my diet (and activity) with a great app. My Fitness Pal.
Check it out.


----------



## henrymiller1 (Apr 25, 2008)

*this may help*

I'd like to loose 10-15lbs.
I watch what i eat. i drink at night 2-3 beers.
I ride once or twice a week. Its all the time i had for a ride.
Found out that a run will burn 2-3 times the calories as biking.
Now that means a 35 min run is same as a 1 1/2 bike ride. ( ballpark ).
So, i'm riding my 1 1/2 -2 hours twice a week and running about 4 times a week.
I'll make my weight
Also, i tried running last year on paved path/ street. i couldn't do it. i was bored or something. This years i tried running on bike trails. It made a world of difference.
I run for 35-40 min now (after a week), i feel like i could go more.
In a nut shell, sneak in a run (rides are sometimes hard to fit in).
Run in woods.
Haven't stepped on a scale, but: my runs are faster
i feel better doing it
slowly getting to bed earlier
last time on bike, i kicked my riding buddies arse by 5 min.


----------



## 247 (Apr 23, 2009)

> I am a firm believer in no processed foods


Exactly!! ALSO EAT ORGANIC FOOD (or as close to it as possible)---its the Pesticides that mess up hormones and get you Fat (in my opinion.) Also small meals (high protein) and only REAL Carbs first thing in the morning. ALSO Drink a Gallon of H2O a day (and cut out soda's and sugar)--and all white colored food (bread, starches)----NOW I do eat Oatmeal (Steel cut organic for breakfast Monday to Thursday)---Friday to Sunday is Organic eggs for breakfast (that gives me some carbs during the week which I feel I need for work and school)---Then I eat Meat and Veggies for Lunch and Dinner (all Organic veggies.)--I joined a whosale club and get turkey burgers, chicken, salmon , Bison meat (buffalo) that is 'as close to organic as possible'--but the meat is just Natural--that is a lot cheaper then buying Organic meat at this time (again I am going back to school and need to save money now)----

Try that and see how much weight you lose (I even cut out alll dairy at home) no milk or cheese (I drink High protein Almond Milk)----and you need a multivitamin and Omega 3's-----(Not Fish Oil)-- Only Omega 3's-----that is what I have been telling people for years (though I used to cheat more in the past than I do now) with occasional 5 Guys Burgers and Pizza and Wings and Chinese (and a beer with wings)--------that keeps me sane (when I go out with folks)-----

Also you only take a multivitamin during the week (dont oversaturate your cells)--make your body do the work on the weekends.. Try It (I know it works like Crazy!!)---

p.s. Ignore the Crazy syntax (I am up very late with jobs and school) so I am very tired now (just triyng to make my point)--- and I have never done a spellcheck..


----------



## Julie Anderson (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm facing same problem and someone suggest me cycling. This thread is helpful for me.


----------



## mtbks (Jun 14, 2011)

Another great diet to look into for cutting out processed foods and "bad" foods is the Paleo Diet. My mom turned me onto it. She cooks by those standards regularly and goes to aerobics style classes 3 times a week and has lost like 25 lbs and 10 inches in the last year. And she is able to sustain it. The recipes are great although they are a little time consuming. The good thing about them is that they are usually large recipes so you can cook several meals at a time. Like making breakfast egg muffins on Sunday and they last the whole week. Check it out.


----------



## asphalt_jesus (Aug 13, 2010)

gcfowler said:


> *Don't "not eat"* as this will slow down your weight loss.


Pay careful attention to the bolded. Cycling attracts people with body issues because it can make one so skinny.

There are many variations of the "not eating" with the bottom line being you don't want to spend your day being hungry and managing being hungry while trying to work/live.

Calorie counting with Weight Watchers worked for me if you don't have a nutritionist. I don't go for the manufactured foods either. I worked in the industry and it is mostly some combination of fillers/sweeteners/sodium.


----------



## prepsheriff (May 8, 2012)

Paleo and ride....


----------



## jmctav23 (Oct 16, 2010)

Lot's of great diet advice here already so I'll just add that sometimes you have to get creative with adding exercise if you feel too busy. Look at how much you drive, where do you drive to, and how far is the drive? Could you replace any of that drive time with cycling/walking? 

How far away is your grocery store? Could you throw on a backpack and walk there and carry your food home? Or throw panniers/bags on your bike and ride there? Could you commute to work by bike?

I've been living car free in Europe for the last two years and it has really made me think about how much driving I used to do in the states. Here I walk and carry my groceries home, most days I commute by bike, or sometimes I take the bus to work and run home. I've dropped about 25 lbs living here and I didn't consider myself out of shape before moving here (went from ~175 to ~150 lbs). My way of life and transportation here would be considered abnormal to most people in the States, but here it's just what people do; we walk to stores, the bus stop, to restaurants, everywhere and guess what, there are far fewer fat people.

So get creative: go do push-ups, hindu squats, or lunges on work breaks. Squeeze in a 15 minute run at lunch. Ride your bike to do errands. 

As a side note, I've noticed that I do not miss sitting in a car one bit not to mention not spending a cent directly on gas (yes I know that taking public transport is paying for fuel) in two years has saved I don't know how much money.


----------



## drewski (May 9, 2004)

I know few people who struggled with their weight and even health. They joined Isagenix and started transforming their health. Check it out... This is something that will help you lose few pounds and make you some cash.

Isagenix International


----------



## steadite (Jan 13, 2007)

deleted


----------



## jmctav23 (Oct 16, 2010)

drewski said:


> I know few people who struggled with their weight and even health. They joined Isagenix and started transforming their health. Check it out... This is something that will help you lose few pounds and make you some cash.
> 
> Isagenix International


Good god, people are still falling for multi-level marketing scams :madman:

It's like telling a girl who wants to be beautiful that she should start selling Mary Kay sh!t.


----------



## whoopwhoop (Nov 7, 2008)

prepsheriff said:


> Paleo and ride....


This, I've been paleo for over a month and I'm feeling great. I wasn't fat, just a little soggy. Now I'm getting lean, about 8 pounds down.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kcebrah23 (Apr 5, 2012)

I myself weighed 175lb at 5'5" and am only 23. Like you I was active all my life with outdoor sports. My job isn't a desk job, actually its physically demanding, but when I was staying with family (and not buying the groceries) thats when I was at my max.

Now I'm down to 145lb in a matter of 4 months. I bike close to 100 miles a week (14 miles daily to and from work) and now with buying my own groceries I keep track of what I eat. Like the above posters have suggested stick with small/light snacks every 3 or so hours. Cut the beer and soda out. And try to drink nothing but ice water. Well the ice water helps me, its 108 here in Vegas =). Not only is that good for you but the cold water helps speed up your metabolism supposedly. 

I have no specific diet. Just oatmeal in morning, granola or celery for snacks, and lots of salad and protein. Also Mens One a Day tablets have helped for lack of vitamin deficiency.


----------



## G8TR (May 10, 2012)

I've done it, but it requires a permanent lifestyle change. Get a calorie counting app on your phone and log everything. You might be surprised at your calorie intake. Run, ride and lift weights. Do something every day for at least 45 minutes.


----------



## iamunchien (Mar 30, 2008)

I'm 25, 165 pounds. 

I cut way down on the beer, run about 3.5 miles (or 45 minutes, whichever I feel like doing that day) 3, sometimes 4 days a week, spend like an hour doing weights on the days I run, and started biking for at least 30 minutes on each night I don't run. I take vitamin A and vitamin D. I haven't lost much weight but I have gained muscle.

3, maybe even 4 meals a day would be good. small portions, chicken/fish and vegetables. and then eat whatever on the weekends.

throw some weights in there. also, look up some anaerobic exercises to incorporate in there. those high intensity ones help a lot, I hear.

best wishes.

meow.


----------



## fatcat (Mar 11, 2006)

I'm with BILL IN HOUSTON, cut out/lower carbs. 
--no beer, wine, breads, chips, spaghetti, pizza, pies, cakes, ice cream, etc
--eat veggies, steamed, raw or cooked
--no sugared sodas, orange juice, other juices, red bull, Snickers, etc
--eat plenty of fruit---bananas, oranges, apples, peaches, raisins, etc
---run 5 miles twice a week, bike the off days. I do the run sun/wed
--eat chicken (not fried) some red meat, forgo pork products if you can
---sparkling water with lemon or lime is a good treat instead of beer or wine
---one diet soda a day is OK, too may raises caffeine and salt
----coffee once a week sounds good

You're going to save a lot of money by not visiting the vending machine,
ice cream parlor, bar, pizza joints and fast food outlets. Your friends will
like you too since you're not a drinker and not partaking on their large
pepperoni pizza.

I lost 12 lbs since Memorial Day. My blood pressure now is 108-118, it was 135-150,
my vision is sharper (I don't have to use reading glasses) and I feel a lot better
than the beer drinking, pizza eating diabetic I was.

Also don't fool yourself by just riding your bike. Sure it helps but for every mile
you run/jog you have to ride 5 miles in my book. When I ride a 12 mile road
loop or a 10 mile mountain fireroad loop, I just don't feel the BURN you get
running 5 miles up and down hills. The burn with the jog/run includes your butt,
thighs, feet and arms which riding a bike doesn't constantly get. If you're not
sweating (not from it being hot either) from your workout, then its not very strenuous.

Good luck!:thumbsup:

PS--If you are not allergic to aspirin, take one a few hours before running.


----------



## CrazyCanuck1969 (Jul 1, 2012)

Munnarg said:


> On the alternative side of things, you can look into "Intermediate Fasting". It's not going days without food, but rather in my case I have an 8hr window each day to eat, while my body "fasts" for 16hrs. It has been shown to promote fat loss without losing muscle while you work out. It's just something else to look into, as the 5 - 6 small meals a day isn't for everyone. There's a book you can check out called Eat, Stop Eat for a more in depth look at this topic.


I do that too. The lean gains proctol. It seems difficult but it's not. With lean gains you eat no carbs and low fat on your rest days. You workout 2 to 3 times a week with resistant training. You under eat during rest days and over eat on work out days. You should be eating plenty of vegetables and moderate amount of fruit. I find it extremely easy when I first looked it seemed difficult. You may have to tweak your diet but give it time. 
You can eat pretty much anything you want though but you will see you will naturally want to eat fruits and vegetables with lean meats during your resting days.

leangains.com

Btw I tried the eat stop eat but I failed. I gave it a fair shot. It just wasn't suitable for me.


----------



## iamunchien (Mar 30, 2008)

fatcat said:


> PS--If you are not allergic to aspirin, take one a few hours before running.


what does that accomplish?

meow.


----------



## Lemiwinks (May 24, 2012)

fatcat said:


> ----coffee once a week sounds good
> 
> .


yeah right! coffee every morning sounds good


----------



## durianrider (Mar 16, 2009)

Check out some of the weight loss and training vids I have on my youtube channel. 

I get to SMASH in the carbs EVERY meal and stay TDF lean all year long on minimal training. Its a no brainer why.


----------



## muddytire (Aug 27, 2009)

I'll make my long-story shorter for this post. I sit on my arse all day at work. An injury has kept me from riding a lot this year but two weeks ago I got back on the bike. I weighed 203 lbs at that time.

In the AM I have a bowl of honey nut cheerios with some fruit in it. Mid morning snack is some mixed nuts or a piece of fruit. Lunch is half a turkey sub from the local sub shop with a piece of fruit or some pretzels. Afternoon snack is again mixed nuts or fruit. Water with lunch and afternoon snack. I don't do anything fancy for dinner...I just try to make sure it's vaguely healthy. 

Then I ride 20 miles off road 4 or 5 days a week. No matter how hot and shitty it is outside I get those miles. It's not a fancy plan but I've lost 10.5 lbs in the past two weeks. 

Bottom line is eat small healthy meals often...and ride like the devil's chasin' ya. If you burn more than you take in you will lose weight...it's simple and consistent. Good luck.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

spam


----------



## ginty (Mar 30, 2012)

Same boat. Did very strenuous hard labor up until 2 years ago. Work a desk job now. In 2 years I've gained over 80lbs... 

Never in my life did I count a calorie, never did I actually plan to work out.

Almost want to go back to physical labor so I can get work and workout done in one shot! ha


----------



## scribble79 (Jul 17, 2012)

I am counting calories but I think I may be consuming too many still. I am 5'8" and about 265. I am set at 2200 calories.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

good idea to count calories. 2200 is more than i have heard of in any weight loss plan.


----------



## VBrakesAndBarEnds (Jun 24, 2012)

This time last year, I had the wise idea I would stand on a scale... I tipped the scale at 250 lbs... Since then I have lost a lot of weight... At my lowest point I was at 202, right now I am probably 204 and trying very hard to get under 200... but I did loose 45 + lbs... How did I do it ? 2 things... I put a stationary bike in my bedroom so I could exercise while watching tv...

but mostly it was diet... first watch this movie... it is very informative and ispirational...
Fat Sick and Nearly Dead | a Joe Cross Film

My advice is to minimize anything non-natrual from entering you mouth... Stay away from anything that comes out of a box or can... Stay away from corn fed beef, or chicken from mass produced farms... I am not a tree hugger or an environmentalist.. I sincerely believe this type of meat makes you fat... I spent 20 days in Ecuador pigging out on their naturally raised beef and chicken and I lost 8 lbs not even trying... You can get grass fed beef or eat buffalo... even better is to eat wild game... thats the best...

Best way is to eat nothing but fruits and vegetables... Please try either making smoothies or juicing... For me that is the best and most delicious way to consume fruits and vegetables... Freeze bananas, pinapple, peachs, and strawberries... Mix Kale, spinach or other greens with these frozen fruits along with carrot juice or coconut water... It works great for me to keep the weight off...

If you do this, I assure you, it will work... Everyone in my family is either obese or morbidly obese, so fatness runs in my genes... But I was able to get down to a good weight with a lifestyle change...


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

You should calculate your bmr, then find a reasonable calorie deficit for weight loss of 1 to 2 lbs per week and count calories to that number. Also on days when you have strenuous activity you may need to add a couple hundred calories to maintain good recovery and energy levels. I'm no scientist, just a dude who has lost over 120 lbs.  I learned through personal practice, good luck.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

Bill in Houston said:


> if you need a simple rule, lay off the carbs. no sodas, potatoes, or flour.


Good stuff Bill, That's a good simple rule. I like to tell people no white foods. It's a simple rule and not 100% but works. I'm not a fan of a carb free diet, especially for those that exercise or lead an active lifestyle, but avoiding white foods such as bread, pasta, even potatoes is a great way of avoiding simple carbs and substitute them with sweet potatoes and whole wheat which aren't white and are much more complex. The only good time for simple carbs is right after a workout. 
Also cycling carbs is a great trick that many find useful. Either carbs am and no to low carbs pm, or carbs for a few days and no to low carbs for a few. 
It's much easier and faster to control diet than to exercise. Since it'll take you hours to burn the calories you can eat in a few minutes.


----------



## scribble79 (Jul 17, 2012)

So i will give my current weekday intake and see if anyone can give suggestions:
breakfast=2 egg bakes ( egg beaters, green peppers, mushrooms, onions, ground turkey bacon, and ground up turkey breakfast sausage baked in muffin tins), and 16oz of fat free milk with 2 scoops of nesquik.

morning snack about 3 hours later= 2 whole wheat 6" tortillas with a tbsp of reduced fat pb

Lunch= 1 cup of brown Uncle Ben's rice made with water, 4-6oz chicken breast, 100calorie bag size of carrots.

afternoon snack= 1-2 nature valley sweet and salty bars

dinner= is very hard to list as it always changes and sometimes I know it is not good. (I need help on diners I know for sure)

I season everything with salt free seasons from penzeys.

I am only drinking water or the h2o fruit flavored water.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

scribble79 said:


> if anyone can give suggestions:


Depends on your goals and where you are with them. Are you looking for fitness gains? do you exercise and if so how much/often? How long have you been eating this?


----------



## VBrakesAndBarEnds (Jun 24, 2012)

scribble79 said:


> afternoon snack= 1-2 nature valley sweet and salty bars.


stay away from granola bars... or anything else that comes out of a box...


----------



## scribble79 (Jul 17, 2012)

I am just starting out. I started back on this diet on Monday, and am looking to loose weight, get better cardio and also increase strength. I used this diet when I was going to the gym on a every other day basis. I have a new born so my exercise routine is gone plus I am trying to save so I didn't renew my membership.

The big problem is I don't like fruits other than apples, watermelon, and cantaloupe, I do like most vegetables though. I see all these people listing fruit, and granola, and yogurt all the time for meals and such and I hate all 3 of these items.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

Progress happens in waves, so since you're just onto this give it some time and ride this wave until your progress ebbs/slows. That'll leave you room to make improvements when your plan starts to stall. Your diet looks pretty clean and the only thing I'd recommend is to eliminate the nesquick or replace with whey protein, replace flavored water with just plain water, and time your meals so that you can eat right after any exercise.
You might wanna add a before bed snack that includes some slow digesting casein protein so muscles have food longer during your rest, especially on days you exercise. Cottage cheese is the best real food choice for that.
Oh, IMO it's a good idea to take fish oil, especially when cutting fat, and also take a multi vitamin to make sure your getting everything your body needs, especially if your not a big fruit fan.


----------



## scribble79 (Jul 17, 2012)

I do have optimal nutrition whey and casein protein still from when I was working out steadily. I can substitute that. Someone once said to use the protein powder but drop the milk as that was a bad item. I have never heard anyone say milk is bad unless you are lactose intolerant.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

Milk IMO isn't bad, it's nearly perfect 4:1 ratio, just that mixing powder with water cuts calories, but again, ride this wave and leave yourself room for improvements.
Oh and welcome to the site.


----------



## scribble79 (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks now if I can just get my bike back from the LBS I would be in a better shape.


----------



## sya_unit (Jul 22, 2012)

low carb natural eating, cut out boxed anything and anything with sugars. No fruit either - too much carbs. Just meat and veggies and some good healthy fats - like in avocados. limit the dairy and pop and drink tons of water. I have been doing this since january 3rd along with learning how to ride a bike. I've lost 60 lbs. I've got some more to lose, but I know that eating like this and exercising will keep me healthy. Don't expect to lose that weight overnight. It might take you a while.:thumbsup:


----------



## kelkat (Aug 5, 2012)

I think weight watchers is great. It's not a diet but a lifestyle. I do it all online. Of course I had to stop a lot of the beer intake and some of the crap I used to eat but I'm feeling good, lost 12 pounds (in 2 months) and am fitting back into some old clothing. It sucks getting started but it'll pay off if you stick with it!


----------



## haze0105 (Aug 28, 2012)

Yeah, it is hard at first but if determined, can expect a good result.


----------



## 41ants (Jun 12, 2007)

scribble79 said:


> I am just starting out. I started back on this diet on Monday, and am looking to loose weight, get better cardio and also increase strength. I used this diet when I was going to the gym on a every other day basis. I have a new born so my exercise routine is gone plus I am trying to save so I didn't renew my membership.
> 
> The big problem is I don't like fruits other than apples, watermelon, and cantaloupe, I do like most vegetables though. I see all these people listing fruit, and granola, and yogurt all the time for meals and such and I hate all 3 of these items.


Fruit, for the most part is sugar, and I just don't even eat it anymore. I typically avoid yogurt as well as there is a boatload of sugar in it. Granola = just eat oatmeal instead. I'm better off just eating veggies and taking mult vitamins and forgetting fruit. The only time that I feel that I need a fast acting carb is pre and post. My complex carbs are around 20 - 30grams per meal and I typically eat 5-8 meals a day.. I will throw in some glycomaize for my pre and post depending upon when I am working out and where my meal count is for the day at that time.

Everyone responds differently. I'm very carb sensitive and above is the max that I can do for carbs without spilling over. I'm trying to add just a bit more lean muscle and keep my body fat the same (7% - 8%) while maintaining some sense of cardio ability. My buddy on the other hand, does about 300grams of carbs a day and is always peeled up looking and never does cardio... WTF?:madman:


----------



## Grinderz (Aug 31, 2012)

A few things to remember.

1 - Noob Gains. This will happen when you go from doing sweet FA to something. Noob gains are awesome, but only last for so long.

2 - Push through noob gains, and start making real gains. Changes to lifestyle can greatly help with your diet and exercise plan. You need to stick with something for around 4 weeks before you build the routine and move from 'noob gains' to 'real gains'.

3 - Dont try and take everything on at once if you are not mentally focused to push through the cravings. Start with small goals to help achieve your long term goals. People who drop soda/beer/takeaway/chocolate/etc all in one go usually fail. Start by dropping the ones you dont NEED the most. For some this is soda, others cant live without their daily coke fix.

4 - Realistic expectations.

5 - Motivation. Motivation. Motivation. This is key to success. Without motivation to see something through to the end, you are setting yourself up to fail. Start riding with a buddy and start eating healthy with work colleges. Don't become one of those people who eat salads all day at work, then go home and order a pizza when nobody is looking.

6 - Find ways to make exercise fun. I personally hate exercise, but love riding. Strava helps to push me harder with each of my rides. If you dont have a riding buddy, then try out Strava.

7 - Do not go and buy all top range gear. Start with a few essential items and go from there. That way if you do fail (hopefully not) you wont have a heap of crap taking up space.

and most importantly.

8 - Have fun!


----------



## ThumperGary (Oct 3, 2010)

Lot of good advice here. I know what worked for me.....no processed food period. No white bread, chips, snacks, alcohol yada yada yada.....I didn't lay off fruit. Good carbs in my opinion. The weight (20 lbs) fell off me so fast my doctor ordered a blood test....I told him I was just eating right....

I'm here because I need to do it again....got back to eating some crap daily and now I'm 7 lbs over last Spring. It doesn't sound like much but it's all blubber in that one spot...my middle.

You don't have to get crazy with organic or special foods.....when I lost the weight I had:

1/2 protein shake and bowl of oat bran in the morning. 
Plain Greek Yogurt / banana mid morning. 
Boars head lunch meat - no bread, big salad, orange for lunch. 
The other half of my Protein shake mid afternoon. 
And a meat or fish at dinner with steamed vegetables. 

And sometimes a banana with peanut butter before bed.

I was riding 3 -4 days a week plus two hard Yoga classes and wanted to make sure I was giving myself plenty of energy. Oh and BTW - I have a 50 hour desk job too and am almost 50. Eating right, you should be able to take that weight off quickly over 2 to 3 months......and adjust those daily carbs up or down for your exercise routine.


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

Insanity comes with a diet program. Follow it and do the workouts everyday.


----------



## beanbag (Nov 20, 2005)

ThumperGary said:


> . It doesn't sound like much but it's all blubber in that one spot...my middle.
> 
> And sometimes a banana with peanut butter before bed.


sounds like effect and cause to me. carbs + insulin spike + sleep -> fat storage


----------



## jimbowho (Dec 16, 2009)

*Some things not covered.*

For me to loose weight I learned the art of the white lie (Oh and I'm fat). Explain later.

I am rich in friends and thankful for it. But friends are huge calorie multipliers. It is not easy for me to ride and not power down beers with the boys (and some girls) post ride. Then that leads to not caring what you jam in your face later.

Yesturday the cell rang multiple times with buddies calling me a P-sy for not going over to the pool party. On & on about the big ride sunday from all. Well this morning everyone pied out with various grunting and some didn't answer the phone. (Guilty of this too) You get my point I hope.
I'm guessing I saved 4000 Calories for lieing about working on my bike to make sure I can do the sun ride. I'm trying not to go to hell so I oiled my chain. On top of it I'm doing a solo Mtn bike night ride tonight. -500 cal.

Don't get me started with women. Mid week call from female, lets go to freds for burrito's and beer. (lie) Sorry pooky but I'm working. So to not go to hell I work on gearing up. I just saved 50.00 and 2000 cal. Add the ride defecit and it's a win win. Oh and if we don't do the hummana-yippie thing after, theirs no calorie loss either, what a jip!!! Believe me I like the no jip.

Love my friends but you have to balance out more than cal in & out and processed foods etc. I have no Mtn bike buddies currently so I'm not busted here, these are my moto pals that refuse to peddle. I do everything stated above but not every time friends suggest such, which is often thank goodness.

Hope this helps op.


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

Don't count on your mtn.biking friends to improve your diet. I know at least 30 cyclists that have been fat for more than ten years. They ride every week then eat a bunch of crap.


----------



## jimbowho (Dec 16, 2009)

limba said:


> Don't count on your mtn.biking friends to improve your diet. I know at least 30 cyclists that have been fat for more than ten years. They ride every week then eat a bunch of crap.


I would probably blend right in !! That's funny 

Couple on subject thoughts. I'm a night snacker, to out smart the fridge raid I would (Pre-peal) oranges and have them bedside and always a huge ice water. My gal would get mad because I would stick the plum or apple stickers on the bed post when oranges weren't available.. So wrong I know.
I'm guessing most people eat the same basic thirty or so things yearly, the stuff you like. So it's not to hard to memorize your calories. I remember med egg 75, whole wheat tortills 125, 1/2 cup oatmeal 150, with bunch o raisins 180 etc. After a while you stop figuring it out and just go off memory. Sometimes I couldn't finish 1800 calories.

You know it's working when you do a cheat meal and you feel like crap. WATER


----------



## redfox1939 (Sep 16, 2012)

Work out on the weekends. Most of us can find many good reasons not to work out on the weekends, so if you can find time for it, you're getting closer to your goal.

Also drinking water between bites of your biggest meal helps fill your body with water rather than food.
__________________________

It's all here!
West Fork Trail l Sedona Arizona


----------



## islander (Jan 21, 2004)

I'm 170lbs at 6'1" with desk job. Used to ride more than now, but lost 25lbs in 6mo. Still drink beers. Learned the following:

- all calories are not created equal. Calories from foods low on the glycemic index will allow you to burn more weight off than same amount of calories from the high starch and sugar stuff. This is because insulin response to those calories is reducing the body's ability to burn bodyfat.

So do the obvious - keep high-fructose corn syrup & refined sugar out of your food. Treat yourself with 85% dark chocolate with almonds if you need a fix. Go easy on the fruit, cut out juice, and drink sparkling lemon water with pinch of sea salt instead.

- wheat is likely not helping you, whole wheat or whole grains are not better. Common wheat flour is coming from a grain that is highly messed up by our agriculture. The result of this cross-breeding for easier farming is high gluten and baked goods that are stopping you from burning fat, messing with your digestion and energy.

I know so many guys that put in 30-40hrs of saddle time a month and still are overweight because they're still on the bagels, pannini's and pasta primavera. I was one of them. *Limiting your change to just working out or riding more is the really hard way to do it.* Cut out wheat. You'll notice a change in the first 10 days and loose the weight super fast.

So to recap; forget 'calories in must be < calories out' mantra - this doesn't tell enough of the story; and do not think that 'whole grains' are the healthy thing to do...instead, they're holding you back. Don't believe me? Try it for 2 weeks - wheat free and low sugar and I'm sure you'll see a difference.


----------



## JACKL (Sep 18, 2011)

Congratulations. By recognizing you have a problem now, you can take the bull by the horns and get your weight under control. There is no one right way to do it. Personally, the Atkins diet blows everything out of the water for me as far as results. But I just can't stay on it long-term. So instead I mainly just watch my sugar intake, and allow carbs if it's healthy food. I won't touch a regular soda, candy bar, or even a granola bar (unless the sugar is less than 4-5 grams). I eat cereals with very low sugar, no more than 4 grams per serving, and high in fiber. I drink unsweetened soy milk which has zero sugar, and only 30 calories per cup. I eat carrots and celery instead of chips...sometimes. I could go on, but you get the idea. 

I have kids and there is junk food around, but I've learned to stay the hell away from it. My kids are skinny. I tell them enjoy your pass, because right around 20 years old, if you don't start watching what you eat, you are going to start putting on the pounds.


----------



## Frosted Flakes (Aug 23, 2012)

This is a great thread, lots of great ideas and some stuff way over my head on technical terms. It has opened my eyes to some of the stuff I've been doing bad on and doing good on others. Been riding now for 6 weeks and working out and trying to diet, or more less watch what I eat, down 15#'s, but I've plateaued. Doing the water thing, been eating wheat and whole grain stuff, which now seems to be more of a hinderence than help and cut out all unhealthy sugars that I loved, except my cookies. Thier like crack cocaine for me! I guess the question is, steamed veggies, does microwaving count? I'm a dad on the go with my girls all the time and spend 50-60hrs a week at my job. What recommedations do you guys have for stuff thats fast and easy and take with you? Thanks to all in this thread, you all have been motivational and I'm start using all of you as my support group, even if it leads to insanity! But I'll be thinner and happier!


----------



## beanbag (Nov 20, 2005)

microwave is ok.
Try reducing your intake of wheat products, and replace with other carbs like fruit or veggie or potatoes. OR just reduce your carb intake.
A real time saver is to take on the leangains.com style of reduced eating window, i.e. skip breakfast.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

beanbag said:


> microwave is ok.
> Try reducing your intake of wheat products, and replace with other carbs like fruit or veggie or potatoes. OR just reduce your carb intake.
> A real time saver is to take on the leangains.com style of reduced eating window, i.e. skip breakfast.


Ok first off, where's my royalties for fixing that painting of Jesus you're now using as an avatar?

Micro is OK? For one thing, it destroys usable/good fiber.
White potatoes are pretty much simple carbs.
Cycling or timing of carbs can/may be helpful or very helpful for some, but avoiding them all together may be good for loosing weight, but bad for your health in general, and bad for any kind of exercise gains, if your after them.
Skipping a meal, especially breakfast, is a sure way to get your body to store more fat, and consume muscle for energy.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

Frosted Flakes said:


> This is a great thread, lots of great ideas and some stuff way over my head on technical terms. It has opened my eyes to some of the stuff I've been doing bad on and doing good on others. Been riding now for 6 weeks and working out and trying to diet, or more less watch what I eat, down 15#'s, but I've plateaued. Doing the water thing, been eating wheat and whole grain stuff, which now seems to be more of a hinderence than help and cut out all unhealthy sugars that I loved, except my cookies. Thier like crack cocaine for me! I guess the question is, steamed veggies, does microwaving count? I'm a dad on the go with my girls all the time and spend 50-60hrs a week at my job. What recommedations do you guys have for stuff thats fast and easy and take with you? Thanks to all in this thread, you all have been motivational and I'm start using all of you as my support group, even if it leads to insanity! But I'll be thinner and happier!


One thing that works for many is to fast for a day. I can't go to bed hungry, so after dinner one night till dinner the next is best for me. This is great for a sort of reset, or before any changes in diet. Drink plenty of water while doing it. 
Try and prepare foods for a few days so you can grab and go. Maybe some foods that still taste good when you don't have time to heat them up. If you don't have time to cook veggies don't, they're better for you raw anyhow.
Try eating smaller meals more often. It helps keep your metab up, keeps you fueled for exercise, and also helps with fat storage.
If you've done this for a while, and experimented with different techniques, you'll find what works best for you. But even then your plan can and probably will loose it's POW. So switching between methods, or mixing and changing methods like cycling carbs, or mini meals, or just plain eating less and exercising more will help keep progress moving.
A couple of BTWs
Simple carbs, like your crack/cookies are actually good after hard exercise, so save them for right after as a good sub con and conscious reward. 
Have a meal or protein shake right after any exercise to realize the full benefit from your efforts, cause more muscle means higher metab, even at rest.
Good luck


----------



## Frosted Flakes (Aug 23, 2012)

Meat, is the fasting thing just a once in a while or something that you do daily, weekly, monthly, or just when you feel a need for a reset? I know I've fasted for blood tests, and when i think back to it, it was kinda cleansing, but didn't know if it were healthy or not.

Beanbbag, I will be checking out that website and appreciate the reply. Skipping Breakfast? i thought that was the most important Meal? I use to never eat breakfast till I started this endeavor. Now that I'm hooked on mtbing, and seeing the results, I want to taked it to the next level and try to reach my goal of 40#'s by Christmas.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

Frosted Flakes said:


> Meat, is the fasting thing just a once in a while?


I probably wouldn't do it more than every month or so but? I usually do it before a big diet change, or when progress get sluggish. Guess for me it works out to 1,2, maybe 3x a year but I'd do it more if I felt the need. Even before a weight gain/bulk up plan. Just get's the body wondering and more receptive to what's coming next, and gives the digestion track a brake, just as you would with an exercise routine to avoid plateaus and see better gains.
If an intestine/colon cleanse is what your after, make a couple of handfuls of sunflower seeds the first thing you eat after that fasting. You definitely won't enjoy your next bathroom movement, LOL, but at that point it's too late, and it'll surely scrape lots clean.


----------



## beanbag (Nov 20, 2005)

theMeat said:


> Ok first off, where's my royalties for fixing that painting of Jesus you're now using as an avatar?
> 
> Micro is OK? For one thing, it destroys usable/good fiber.
> White potatoes are pretty much simple carbs.
> ...


Cecilia, is that you?!?!? :eekster:

Micro is ok, just like other cooking methods. They break down the fiber / cell walls so that the nutritious goo inside can come out and be absorbed by the body. As opposed to passing out the other end. Humans can not digest cellulose. And as long as I'm talking about steamed vegetables, why not add a little bit of fat like olive oil, pastured butter, or cheese? Some of these minerals are fat soluble, so the oils promote absorption.

White potatoes are rather nutritious if you are not carbophobic.

Skipping a meal promotes fat burning because the body has no food around. It secretes human growth hormone which promotes fat burning and muscle growth. Unless you go longer than 48 hrs...

Wanna have a link battle?


----------



## beanbag (Nov 20, 2005)

Frosted Flakes said:


> Beanbbag, I will be checking out that website and appreciate the reply. Skipping Breakfast? i thought that was the most important Meal? I use to never eat breakfast till I started this endeavor. Now that I'm hooked on mtbing, and seeing the results, I want to taked it to the next level and try to reach my goal of 40#'s by Christmas.


Despite my personal biases, humans can survive and thrive on a wide variety of foods and eating patterns. On one end of the spectrum, you have the paleo people, who are high protein, high fat, low carb, and intermittent eating (look up intermittent fasting). This diet tends to promote a fat-burning metabolism, and is probably the reason why it is so successful for many.

On the other end, you have the herbivores that are low protein, low fat, high carb and frequently eating. I think this makes you a carb burner. Go 5 hrs without eating, and you may as well flop over. Why this makes you lose fat I am not sure, but there sure are a lot of skinny vegans, huh? What both these diets have in common is still an avoidance of bad-for-you foods like sugars and Doritos.

In my personal case I cut down the carbs and sugars and lost about 20 lbs in 2-3 months, then kept that same weight for about a year. Recently, I tried the compressed eating window intermittent fasting and cut another 7 lbs in 6 weeks and now my bike shorts are too loose. Oh, but I was in Mammoth Lakes last weekend and did a 3hr bike ride each morning. So I did eat breakfast those days.

U need 2 c what works 4 u. Whatever you do should not make you feel unhappy for more than a week or so.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

beanbag said:


> Cecilia, is that you?!?!? :eekster:
> 
> Micro is ok, just like other cooking methods. They break down the fiber / cell walls so that the nutritious goo inside can come out and be absorbed by the body. As opposed to passing out the other end. Humans can not digest cellulose. And as long as I'm talking about steamed vegetables, why not add a little bit of fat like olive oil, pastured butter, or cheese? Some of these minerals are fat soluble, so the oils promote absorption.
> 
> ...


Nope, not Cecilia, Just think that story is so ridiculous it's comical. There's some crazy people out there
Nope, don't wish to have a link battle or any type battle for that matter. Just to share info that's tried and true, and have found very useful.
Not carbafobic either, and not that it's gonna make or brake any diet plan, but wouldn't it be better to recommend a much more complex carb like a sweet potato rather than white?
While some tricks and techniques work great for some, and hardly at all for others, think for most everyone who wants to keep or gain muscle, which is a good idea in a battle for weight loss, or for someone who exercises regularly, skipping a meal, especially breakfast, does more bad than good unless you bend that in your favor by planning to start cutting into fat stores with some exercise while running on empty since you're out of food energy and you'll start cutting into stores right away. But that can be a double edged sword because althou it promotes fat burning, it also promotes later fat storage, and should be avoided at all other times, whenever possible, to avoid further storage, and consuming muscle for energy..

FWIW because of coarse YMMV, until I started to incorporate some of the ideas I put out there, my progress was slow and frustrating, especially performance gains. While i was researching and testing some of these ideas, I had my yard done over with concrete and pavers. Every day around lunch time I offered food to all the 10 or so workers. Every day they said no. After a few days I asked the contractor why, and he said they don't eat lunch, but I noticed every day he left for a half hour or so to do so. I couldn't help but notice that every single worker, and they all did strenuous work all day, where scrawnier than would be thought considering all that hard work, and all had a belly, except the boss who left to eat lunch, who was much more fit and trim. That was proof enough for me, and guess what?, I found it to be true for me too.
Take it or leave it, just my .02


----------



## Frosted Flakes (Aug 23, 2012)

Hey guys, don't want to start a war of any kind, just want info and opinions on what's worked for everyone else. I know everyone else has to find what works for them, but its nice to know what are the options, alternatives, and choices. Its been 20 years for me to start taking my physical condition seriously and my health.

Just a quick side note and not go off topic, just had my first smoothy last night and I felt bloated afterward, is that normal or something I have to use to.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

Frosted Flakes said:


> Hey guys, don't want to start a war of any kind, just want info and opinions on what's worked for everyone else. I know everyone else has to find what works for them, but its nice to know what are the options, alternatives, and choices. Its been 20 years for me to start taking my physical condition seriously and my health.
> 
> Just a quick side note and not go off topic, just had my first smoothy last night and I felt bloated afterward, is that normal or something I have to use to.


What was in the smoothie?

No wars, debating is good, smart open minded people can learn things from discussing different ideas. Just when people let their ego get in the way that it gets stupid. Which seems to be more common on the interwebz, but so far so good.


----------



## Frosted Flakes (Aug 23, 2012)

First smoothy in like forever for me. My ingrediants as follows:

1 scoop of Whey Protein
1 cup of Soy milk (not bad tasting either)
3 tblsp of mixed berries frozen
3 tblsp of greek vanilla yogurt
4 ice cubes

Tasted pretty good, but I think I'm going to add some more yogurt and berries. Really been scouring the thread for recipes, but come up with great ideas but no measurements. I know peeps say it all what you want, but for a beginner, you would like to know how much to start with then tweak for personal taste.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

Looks good to me. Maybe drink it a little slower, or have a bit of solid food with it ?.
Are you new to whey? When I haven't had whey in a while it seems to make me feel bloated and fartz smell different for a while. but for me that goes away in a week or so. 
Some combos of food do it for me. If i have a banana or milk it's good, have them together and I'm a fart factory. Maybe replace the soy with animal milk, or have one (animal milk product like yogurt or whey), or soy but not both?
Either way, give it a week or 2 and see if it doesn't stop.


----------



## Frosted Flakes (Aug 23, 2012)

Yes, new to whey protein. My wife is now constantly makig fun of me, she doesn't like change to much, but has noticed along with my daughters that dad is losing wieght. Just can't wait till the fart muffler kicks in, boy the dog is going to be blamed for a lot!


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

Just noticed your avatar. Do we have a fellow sledhead here? looks like an arctic cat, especially with green highlighting, F7?


----------



## Frosted Flakes (Aug 23, 2012)

Big time sledheader!! My obsession for snowmobiling lead to my obsession with mtb and now onto my newest obsession of eating healthier. I promised myself last season to loose 20-30 pounds for next snowmobile season and then I went a little further and set a goal of 40 pounds by December. I want to look good for my family vacation on the Disney Fanatasy cruise. Its amazing how everything snowballs.


----------



## Frosted Flakes (Aug 23, 2012)

I forgot, my avatar pic is my 2011 Crossfire 800 Sno Pro Ltd. I just switched it over this year for nothing but off trail and mtn riding. Trying something different, tired of the trails and all the idiots being on the wrong side of the trail coming at you at 100 mph!


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

Frosted Flakes said:


> Its amazing how everything snowballs.


Spoken like a true Sledhead. Ever check out HCS Snowmobile Forums ? Think it was better when Rob Loins owned it and haven't been on in a while but lotsa good stuff, especially for Cats. 
I hear ya on the idiots not staying right and driving dangerous. Seems that even they are cool if they slow down long enough to talk to them. There's also lotsa families out there just looking to have some fun and make it home safe. In my neck of the woods (central VT) there's spots where there are more idiots for sure, especially on the weekends. When I go out with family, it's at night when you can see headlights coming, or during the week when there's basically no one out there. 
Think you can find some idiots everywhere, on the road, on the interweb, even on mtb trails.


----------



## Frosted Flakes (Aug 23, 2012)

I hear you there Meat about the idiots! Living in the Midwest, we haven't seen our share of snow for a while, so I rent an apartment up in the UP of Michigan because they always have snow, but that'd be the problem, they have snow no one else does, so ALL the idiots go There! I try to avoid riding at night and the weekends, at night up north is taking your life in your hands because of all of the drunks, and the weekends are just nuts with like a gazillion sled around, even in the bush. I try to ride Monday to Thursday, that it, unless we get blasted with dumping of fresh pow! 

I'm on the HCS boards when the seasons in, but I live more on John Dee snow central, because he lives in the backyard of where I ride and made some long lasting friends who I ride with. If you live in the Midwest, you tend to stay with the flatlanders. Its funny when we go out west, the locals know were from the Midwest because how all our machines are setup and we think we can handle the big Hills! That's until altitude sickness gets you or the ego gets you stuck and need help on shovling. Its a good time and I have fun, even if I'm the one being made fun of!


----------



## beanbag (Nov 20, 2005)

Frosted Flakes said:


> First smoothy in like forever for me. My ingrediants as follows:
> 
> 1 scoop of Whey Protein
> 1 cup of Soy milk (not bad tasting either)
> ...


One possibility is just too much darn protein. What is the purpose of this smoothie anyway?

Another possibility is that you are using the lower quality whey protein concentrate, which has fat and lactose (sugar). Check the label.

For a super-clean protein, you might try something like the Whey Protein Isolate, Cold Filtered from true nutrition. You can get it without any extra flavors or artificial sweeteners, and it mixes easily and tastes like nothing. Check out this thread:

https://forums.mtbr.com/nutrition-hydration/protein-807048.html

Personally, I have a tub of the above and another tub of the Team Skip mix, which is a blend of slow and fast proteins.

Also, sweet potatoes are a really good idea. They have lots of nutrients, and the purple kind has a boatload of antioxidants as well. If you are carbophobic, be careful coz people like to bake them until they turn into a sweet gooey lump.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

Good point Beanbag. Definitely check the label.
For me whey is whey is whey. Isolates are more concentrated, better for lactose intolerant people, and get absorbed faster, But concentrates get absorbed plenty fast enough and are much cheaper.
I usually use Gold Standard ON 100% whey All Natural version. It taste great, mixes well, low fat and sugar, with no artificial junk. For the price I think it's the best, for my taste anyway, stuff out there. It is an isolate but it's still pretty cheap and I just like the taste so I'd rather spend a bit extra for something I enjoy. 
If you really want the fastest absorbed, easiest digested, try some hydrolyzed whey. That stuff mixes like magic. 
Whether it's concentrate, isolate, or hydrolyzed, ya still gotta check the label.


----------



## Frosted Flakes (Aug 23, 2012)

The idea behind the smoothy was faster muscle recovery, so I think and have read and been told. This is mindboggling to say the least. I have read the label, it "suppose to be low in fat and lactose" but I don't know, the label can say one thing and be totally different. I am pretty ignorant to all this supplement stuff and learning as I go. I just wanted something that helped me recover faster as I am older, 40 now and can't bounce back like when I was 20, but I still want to be active everyday. I want to be able to Ride everyday and lift every other and lose this excess poundage that I've been lugging around for years.

Maybe I do have to much protein, I love meat and just about have that every night for dinner. I just cut out about everything that was white or had a white filler. I still have have potatoes, more like chips now, and thats even getting measured. My wife and daughters look at me like I'm crazy, but I believe that'swhat it going to take until I learn how to eat for a person who wants to stay active and fit for life. I was a fast food junkie at work and at home.


----------



## Frosted Flakes (Aug 23, 2012)

beanbag said:


> One possibility is just too much darn protein. What is the purpose of this smoothie anyway?
> 
> Another possibility is that you are using the lower quality whey protein concentrate, which has fat and lactose (sugar). Check the label.
> 
> ...


Sorry beanbag, but I can't wrap my head around eating something that looking like it came out from the bottom of a porta potty! Its probably one of the foods I do need to eat, just can't get past the color and texture. Love your effort in wanting to help and I am greatly appreciative also with you to meat, thank you.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

Frosted Flakes said:


> I love meat.


Aww Man, sniff, sniff

Not too much protein. The general rule is between 1-2 grams per day per pound of body weight. Closer to 1 for recovery and cutting, closer to 2 for building and bulking. The BEST thing you could do post workout is have a whey protein shake within an hour, but the sooner the better.

Check out Lee Hayward's Total Fitness Bodybuilding Blog
He's got plenty of offerings you can buy, but also a ton of free info on diet, nutrition, as well as exercises. His "12 Week Program" is nothing new or fancy but very effective, a great example of a split routine, and there's a link where you can download/print a progress sheet to follow. Haven't been on in a while but he used to do a weekly free online talk show where you could ask questions in real time. Think it was leehaywardtv.


----------



## Frosted Flakes (Aug 23, 2012)

Man......that didn't take long to be treat me like the reheaded step child! Love ya Man! I will look into Lee's site, that name sounds very familar, was he like a Mr olympian or something?

1-2 grams per pound? Now more numbers to calculate and remember, man I thought was going to easier as time past, not harder! There better not be a quiz on all this stuff at the end of the day! 

Ok, now what happens to the excess protein that I might have dumped into my body with my splendid ignorance? Does it exit like excess vitamins or does the body glob on to it for storage for a depleted day? Does it turn into fat? I am feeling very fat today, but the scale says I'm still the same?


----------



## beanbag (Nov 20, 2005)

Protein (nutrient) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

...is what happens.

I think the official US recommendation is around 1.x g per kg of body weight. I have read body-building sources say 1 g per pound, which is about twice as much. And don't forget to drink enough water if you eat a lot of protein.

I think you will find out by experience just how much protein you "need". If you don't get enough, then you'll be more sore the next day. But don't ask me, ask any of the bodybuilding people coz they know better.

But if possible, eat real food instead of powder. You get more nutrients that way. For example, a slab of salmon has a bunch of omega-3's, which most people don't get enough of.

I read Mark's daily apple and Healthy Skeptic for most of my nutrition info. Both of these are paleo biased.


----------



## skankingbiker (Jan 15, 2010)

My problem (aside from liking beer too much) is I get insanely hungry after exercising.....like I could eat a horse hungry. I will sometimes clear out all edible food that does not require cooking in my house. Anyone else get these insane after workout cravings and, if so, how do you deal with them?


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

skankingbiker said:


> My problem (aside from liking beer too much) is I get insanely hungry after exercising.....like I could eat a horse hungry. I will sometimes clear out all edible food that does not require cooking in my house. Anyone else get these insane after workout cravings and, if so, how do you deal with them?


I eat, especially after exercise.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

Frosted Flakes said:


> Man......that didn't take long to be treat me like the reheaded step child! Love ya Man! I will look into Lee's site, that name sounds very familar, was he like a Mr olympian or something?
> 
> 1-2 grams per pound? Now more numbers to calculate and remember, man I thought was going to easier as time past, not harder! There better not be a quiz on all this stuff at the end of the day!
> 
> Ok, now what happens to the excess protein that I might have dumped into my body with my splendid ignorance? Does it exit like excess vitamins or does the body glob on to it for storage for a depleted day? Does it turn into fat? I am feeling very fat today, but the scale says I'm still the same?


Not sure what titles Lee has achieved, but he has competed so he does walk the walk, and talk the talk.

Ya know it's funny, one week you can loose 2,3 maybe 4 #s, then the next week with the same diet, and same exercise you loose nada. Just the way it is. Add to that the fact that muscle weighs more than fat, so if your gaining muscle and loosing fat the scale is deceiving you. Think how your clothes fit is a better way to judge.

In some ways it get's easier, but I try to tell people all the time to take it slow. If you change everything all at once, like the way you eat, and start spending all your available time exercising, it is alot to stick with mentally, especially if you get frustrated by not seeing instant results, and then when your progress starts to slow, which it will, you have nowhere to make improvements.
Nother thing, when you switch from lets say white bread to whole wheat, at first it's hard, then after a few weeks it gets easier. Then for me after a few months it becomes in most cases what I prefer. So that's another good reason to make small changes, and ride each wave of progress. just makes it easier.
At first you may have no idea how many calories or type of that things have. Then you start to get a better idea, and also what works better for you, so in those terms it gets easier. You also don't have to be exact with stuff, like weighing your cutlets, or having a perfect 4:1 ratio.
It gets harder in other ways because the further along your conditioning is, the more you have to push and change things up to see gains. Same for diet. 
If you want to keep it simple just eat lots often to bulk up and gain muscle by pushing physical limits, or... cut calories and not see the same muscle gains or be able to push as hard, as long if weight loss is the goal, then it becomes much easier. The harder and more tricky part is finding your sweet spot where both can be achieved. Even then I do 6 weeks or so favoring one, and then another cycle favoring another, but don't get too far in either direction from the middle of that sweet spot. That way I'm always insuring that I avoid plateaus, and i don't get bored with the same exact challenges. I switch my emphasis from strength, stamina, bulk up, cut down. So yeah, that 5, 20 mile ride or those 20# dumbells might have seemed hard at first and get easier with time, diet and training, but if you don't keep pushing those limits of what's hard, for me i just get bored, and my gains surely flatline, But whatever, guess that depends on your goals.

Most proteins get used up pretty quick, and after exercise and when you wake up you want the quickest type you can have, whey is the best choice for that.. If you want to fuel your muscles for growth and recovery, eat some protein every 3 hours or so. If you have too much at one time some doesn't get used and may/will be stored as fat, then if you don't have some within 3 hours or so after that, no matter how much you had with your 3+ hours ago meal, your muscles aren't seeing the full potential from your exercise efforts. I'm pretty lazy, or should i say i don't like to waste time, so the more and/or harder i exercise, the more i stick to this. BTW, casein protein is the slowest digesting protein, so maybe have some with meal/shake if eating in another 3 hours is not doable, and with your last meal of the day or before bed so your muscle have some available longer during your hopefully 8 hours of sleep. So yeah, 1-2 grams per day per pound of body weight, divided between 5-6 meals a day is ideal. As a matter of fact this whole paragraph is what would be ideal, so it's not like if you don't do this you're not going to see any gains, just that the closer to this you are, the faster and better your gains will be. Also, when it comes to timing and amount of protein intake there's no plateau factor.
It might seem like alot to deal with and process, especially if you think/want things to get easier, but is it not easier to do this, or more of it, than not and spend more time/effort for less results? Just a learning curve and forming habits than it's all good.

Study up, they'll be a quiz to follow, lol


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

skankingbiker said:


> My problem (aside from liking beer too much) is I get insanely hungry after exercising.....like I could eat a horse hungry. I will sometimes clear out all edible food that does not require cooking in my house. Anyone else get these insane after workout cravings and, if so, how do you deal with them?


Eat a chicken breast with some baby spinach/veggies. Even faster, yogurt with some blueberries. Just eat something healthy, not a bag of chips and a beer.


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

skankingbiker said:


> My problem (aside from liking beer too much) is I get insanely hungry after exercising.....like I could eat a horse hungry. I will sometimes clear out all edible food that does not require cooking in my house. Anyone else get these insane after workout cravings and, if so, how do you deal with them?


I deal with the same thing.

I agree with limba about yogurt being a fast food that can help. A yogurt smoothie is good too but my go to post ride hunger killer is a large glass of almond milk and a pb & honey sandwich on whole wheat. If I get hungry again before the next meal I snack on either walnuts, pistachios or almonds and sometimes berries.

I have been able to lose a lot of weight in the past year eating these foods without being hungry all the time. My .02


----------



## snake44 (Sep 28, 2012)

you can try lower your apetite by not eating anything heavy in the morning. until noon, I eat only fresh fruit. That's a good start to lower your apetite.


----------



## Frosted Flakes (Aug 23, 2012)

Man, these past couple of days just sucked! I have been eating like a hog and its been all Junk! I put back on 7#'s in the last two days, so disgusted with myself! What are some of the ideas and rituals you all do to get back on track? I think tonight I'm going to fast until I absolutely have to eat. I am so bloated and feeling very fat, I can't believe I let myself go and had no restraint the last two days?! 

I think I need someone to yell at me! :madman:


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Frosted Flakes said:


> Man, these past couple of days just sucked! I have been eating like a hog and its been all Junk! I put back on 7#'s in the last two days, so disgusted with myself! What are some of the ideas and rituals you all do to get back on track? I think tonight I'm going to fast until I absolutely have to eat. I am so bloated and feeling very fat, I can't believe I let myself go and had no restraint the last two days?!
> 
> I think I need someone to yell at me! :madman:


Smoothies and veggies for a couple of days. Don't get to down on yourself, just get things back on course.


----------



## beanbag (Nov 20, 2005)

First off, you probably didn't gain 7 lbs. U r probably carbo loaded from the sugars and water bloated from the salt.

Second, I think you must have a bad attitude towards diet and weight loss if you think the foods you need to eat are odd, or that you need to eat protein powder, or not eat, or that you have to throw a bunch of stuff into a blender and mash it into a smoothie to power down. *Eat as much as you want of normal, tasty, nutrient dense foods* that are minimally processed. Bread and pasta don't count (they aren't nutrient dense). But it is ok to eat some. Reduce simple sugars. Eat a cookie if you feel like it. It won't kill you. It's really not that hard.

Junk foods and snack foods are designed to make you feel hungrier, not fuller. Just so you know.

Finally, healthy eating comes first, and weight loss will naturally follow. Find good tasting foods to displace the junk food. Eat based on knowledge, not feelings of willpower or self-loathing. It's really not that hard.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

Great post beanbag, just don't get why cookies are ok but smoothie or protein shake isn't


----------



## beanbag (Nov 20, 2005)

Cookies are ok to use for metabolic training as detailed by my posts here:

http://forums.mtbr.com/nutrition-hydration/1-day-bad-eating-big-mistake-808924.html

Protein powder and smoothies are ok, but it looks like Tony the Tiger is using them to displace Real Food. He should exercise his teeth and jaw muscles more.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

weightlifters drink smoothies for a reason. its an easy way to power down 1200 calories without even trying. eating real food gives you more of a feeling of satiation, after fewer calories. in my opinion.


----------



## Frosted Flakes (Aug 23, 2012)

Beanbag, you were probably right, the next day or so I was back down the 7#'s I thought I premanently put back on. I'm not trying to be self loathing, but from the stand point of still being relativity new at ACTUALLY trying to eat healthier and losing weight, this who process is like a foreign language. You say its easy, but when your coming from a lifestyle of fast food and junk ALL your life, its like telling a junkie hooked on crack, its easy to quit. All the nutrition and learning about healthy food is going to take time and learning how to eat right is going to take prudence along with trial and error. I don't know what are the healthy foods are, or what combination to eat them in, in order to get all the proteins and nutrition I'm going to need. Believe me, ever since I said, THATS IT!, I'm done, I want to loose this weight, its been a struggle. Not just loosing the weight, but staying true to course from working out, to making time for riding, and staying vegilient to eating right. Don't get me wrong, I am not b!tch3n one iota, but its difficult and I know that I'm preaching to the choir. If you work, have a family and try to find time for yourself to ride, its a struggle. A struggle I'm finding everyday worth it! 

I came here to ask for help, I do believe that there are alot of good folks who want to help and offer great advice on what's helped them. That's all I ask for is help and some guidance for eating better. I would much rather eat the nutrients I need than depend on some concoction developed in a lab, but if that concoction can help me achieve my end goal, I will use it. I just wish I figure out a way to totally hide the flavor of the protein.

Off my soap box and I ask, please don't stop on giving advise or even a kind word on the ongoing struggle we all have, some not so much as others, but none the less.

Again I thank you all and the help and bending of your ear you all give in this forum.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

Frosted Flakes said:


> I just wish I figure out a way to totally hide the flavor of the protein.


Gold standard ON whey, especially the all natural version is the best tasting I ever tried. I actually like the taste. 
Either chocolate flavor mixed with milk, or vanilla flavor mixed with orange gatorade for an almost creamsicle taste.

Any kind of casein protein powered I'v tried taste like total kaka.


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

theMeat said:


> Gold standard ON whey


I haven't had any powders in years but when I did drink it that was by far the best tasting stuff. Vanilla was like a great milkshake. Just be careful if you get into protein drinks. A big glass is like having a meal. It's easy to pack on the pounds.


----------



## hallowedpoint (Apr 18, 2009)

If you have a smart phone (most people do now, right?) Try this app. called myfitnesspal, it's free and a great way to keep track of calories in calories out. I've been using it for a couple of months and I've lost 25lbs.


----------



## Frosted Flakes (Aug 23, 2012)

hallowedpoint said:


> If you have a smart phone (most people do now, right?) Try this app. called myfitnesspal, it's free and a great way to keep track of calories in calories out. I've been using it for a couple of months and I've lost 25lbs.


Thats an awesome idea with the smart phone! :thumbsup:

Now the next question, how do you know the difference from weight loss to muscle gain? I have noticed lately that my pants are getting tighter in the thigh area, figured from spinning and climbing and well when you got big feet...........that's another forum, but how do tell your losing FAT versus muscle gain? Is it just how your clothes fit?


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

Frosted Flakes said:


> how do tell your losing FAT versus muscle gain? Is it just how your clothes fit?


That's just an easy way to judge your progress. Use a skin fold caliper for a measurement to calculate your bmi. There's other ways, some better, some maybe not depending on equipment, all more expensive. I'd think you should be able to tell if it's fat you're loosing/muscle you're gaining just by looking in the mirror.


----------



## gtiboy87 (Jul 10, 2012)

Newb here. I have gone from 265/270 at my current weight of 190lbs and i look and feel awesome! However, i started mtn biking about 6 months ago in the south central pa area/Frederick, Md area. It seems that i have some bit of talent for this sport and have been doing pretty damn well in various races such as the micheux series. My weight seems to have plateaued once again. As far as how often i ride, well, this past week i have ridden 100 plus miles (mtn riding). No less then 15/17 miles per day pretty much. The more serious i am taking this sport, the more questions for how to improve i have. The question i have is for the more experienced guys out here. I would really love to drop to 180/175. I have already reached my current goal of 200, sitting at 190 from 265/270. What more can i do to drop weight. My eating schedule is as follows

Breakfast: egg whites, plain oats, natural peanut butter, one banana
Snack: One banana, natural peanut butter on wheat toast (90 calorie)
lunch: Brown rice, greens, lean beef
snack: same as the above snack
dinner: brown rice, lean beef, greens, 
second meal: brown rice, tilapia, greens, 
When my weight had subsided and i could not drop any more the first time, i had to adjust certain things in my meal plan set-up. The set-up i just listed is current
For my rides: 1-2 power bars, accelerade, water. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## Bikemaya (Sep 24, 2012)

Cut out the brown rice in the second meal and replace one power bar with a high protein, low carb (low glycemic index) version. I would make those small adjustments first just to make sure you are still getting enough carb intake for your active lifestyle. Depending on when you ride, there is a good chance you don't need the carbs at night. Everyone is a little different in terms of how much they need, and small tweaks like that can take off 5 pounds in a few months.

Also remember that muscle weighs more than fat. If you are building up redwood stump calves, this is very normal. How long have you been at 190? If it has only been a couple months, and you are feeling like you have a good balance in your diet (no crashing, not starving, but also not passing the level of 'satisfied'), just keep your current diet going for a few more months and see what happens. It may still be inching down, you are just building muscle right now that is replacing it.

Seeing a nutritionist who specializes in sports nutrition or active lifestyles is also HIGHLY recommended. You can check in with them once or twice a month, tweak what you need to, and know that they will keep you safe and healthy. Probably better advice than you get from a forum too  Sometimes, with the help of a nutritionist, you will find you just need some vitamins to nudge any deficiencies in the right direction and give you a little extra GO.


----------



## gtiboy87 (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks for the advice mang. I will cut the brown rice. I almost figured that was one of the problems because i had cut down the brown rice intake amount when i was stuck at 210. I have been at 190 for only a few weeks and today was actually 188 after a quick 10 mile ride through teaberry. Weight will prob be back at 190 tomorrow morning. My legs have definitely leaned out from when i was 265/270 and are looking pretty solid. 5'10" 190lbs.



Bikemaya said:


> Cut out the brown rice in the second meal and replace one power bar with a high protein, low carb (low glycemic index) version. I would make those small adjustments first just to make sure you are still getting enough carb intake for your active lifestyle. Depending on when you ride, there is a good chance you don't need the carbs at night. Everyone is a little different in terms of how much they need, and small tweaks like that can take off 5 pounds in a few months.
> 
> Also remember that muscle weighs more than fat. If you are building up redwood stump calves, this is very normal. How long have you been at 190? If it has only been a couple months, and you are feeling like you have a good balance in your diet (no crashing, not starving, but also not passing the level of 'satisfied'), just keep your current diet going for a few more months and see what happens. It may still be inching down, you are just building muscle right now that is replacing it.
> 
> Seeing a nutritionist who specializes in sports nutrition or active lifestyles is also HIGHLY recommended. You can check in with them once or twice a month, tweak what you need to, and know that they will keep you safe and healthy. Probably better advice than you get from a forum too  Sometimes, with the help of a nutritionist, you will find you just need some vitamins to nudge any deficiencies in the right direction and give you a little extra GO.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

Couple of things/ideas I'll put out there to consider/give a try, or add to your bag of trix.
Try cycling carbs. Either carbs am, then no or low carbs pm, or no /low carbs for a few days, then carbs for a few.
Do some cardio when you wake before eating. Have a cup of joe and go, or right after a strength training session. Normally when you do cardio it takes 20-30 minutes before you start cutting into fat stores because you're running off food energy, but at these times there is none left so you'll start cutting stores right away.
Fast for a day to reset your metab. Best to do it on a day off from exercise obviously. Doing this will not only give your whole digestion system a brake, but get your body wondering and ready for what's coming next. It's especially helpful before a diet change.

The next 2 can be done together or one at a time, and althou it may put you back a step it'll surely help shake a plateau, is surely good for long term progress, and to help keep quick results coming.
Take a full two weeks off from all exercise. Do nothing more than an occasional leisurely ride if even that.
Take a week or two off of eating well. 
You may feel a little off or not as strong when you get back with the program, but in a few days you'll be back stronger and with renewed progress.


----------



## gtiboy87 (Jul 10, 2012)

Well, finished a ride yesterday and had some scary after results lol. I was pissing blood for 2 straight hours and it hurt like a *****! Everything seems to be back to normal today  I was riding through a "rock garden" and came down hard on my seat from sudden jults and stops.


----------



## 247 (Apr 23, 2009)

> I am a firm believer in no processed foods.


Exactly!! _*But also try to eat as much Organic as possible*_. And I also cut out Dairy (because I cant drink milk or eat yogurt without running to the bathroom quickly and making a mess!!--for real!!)r

It's funny because I can eat a Large Pizza with Extra cheese or 2 large X-tra cheese cheese fries----BUT really stick to my diet at home (and really cut down about 80% of my cheat meals eating out.)


----------



## Frosted Flakes (Aug 23, 2012)

I think I broke through the plateau, and started losing again. What's really weird is the drastic weight shifts from day to day. I don't know if this is normal or just how my body is coping with the exercise and diet. For example, couple days back, just came off a great weekend of riding and getting things done around the house, weighed in at 226. Which was awesome because I was stuck at 232 forever, but the next day I was 234, then the day after that, 229. I'm back down to 227, but the swings got me a little concerned or I have a piece of crap scale! Is this normal?


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

Could be a junk scale or water. Maybe you were very dehydrated on your light days?


----------



## Bikemaya (Sep 24, 2012)

Water weight is very common when losing weight, and causes weird fluctuations. That is why daily weigh-ins are NOT recommended. Weigh weekly instead.

Also make sure you are drinking enough water, it helps flush out the crap your body is trying to get rid of!


----------



## gtiboy87 (Jul 10, 2012)

I remember when i plateaued. Could not break 210. DId two hard rides and the "weight" disappeard and never came back. Dropped to 195, now 190. Riding watershed friday morning with my neighbor and again on saturday morning. The lowest i have seen thus far is 188, but bounced back to 190/192. (most likely water weight) I am hoping these two rides will break this plateau again. If not, there is always the 20 mile dark hollow course i have run. (20 mile course is an awesome ride)


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

gtiboy87 said:


> Newb here. I have gone from 265/270 at my current weight of 190lbs and i look and feel awesome! However, i started mtn biking about 6 months ago in the south central pa area/Frederick, Md area. It seems that i have some bit of talent for this sport and have been doing pretty damn well in various races such as the micheux series. My weight seems to have plateaued once again. As far as how often i ride, well, this past week i have ridden 100 plus miles (mtn riding). No less then 15/17 miles per day pretty much. The more serious i am taking this sport, the more questions for how to improve i have. The question i have is for the more experienced guys out here. I would really love to drop to 180/175. I have already reached my current goal of 200, sitting at 190 from 265/270. What more can i do to drop weight. My eating schedule is as follows
> 
> Breakfast: egg whites, plain oats, natural peanut butter, one banana
> Snack: One banana, natural peanut butter on wheat toast (90 calorie)
> ...


You have to cut some more calories to drop weight. Shoot for cutting at least 100 calories per day. Do you really need all those carbs? And all those snacks every day? You're eating 6 times a day - plus your candy snacks you eat on a ride. That's a lot of eating.

How long are your rides? Do you really need 1-2 Power Bars (250 calories per bar) on a ride and Accelerade (80 calories per 8 ounces)? If your rides are less than 2 hours in duration, I'd suggest going with water only (and no PowerBars). Otherwise, sounds like you are eating an entire meal on the bike in terms of calories if you do 2 Powerbars and Accelerade on a ride for 600+ calories. Even at XC race effort speed (and XC race duration), there's no need to fuel up like that if one has eaten a proper meal a few hours before the event. If you are riding longer rides (2-6 hours), fuel will start to be needed on the bike the longer the duration goes.

Cut some calories during the day and increase the volume of riding to go sub 190 if your weekly hours are 6 hours or less. Cut your snacks to either a handful of raisins or some unsalted varietal nuts.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

^ agreed ^, eat less but disagree with less often. We don't know portion size so saying too much carbs ?


----------



## wheelgunz (Oct 18, 2009)

Same situation as the original OP, got myself a fine desk job, packed on some extra insulation. No more booze, bread, and a lot more greens I'm down 25. Stick to smaller meals throughout the day and night and give yourself ONE cheat meal on the weekend. NOT a cheat day. Cook all your food on sunday night before the week gets crazy and remember people don't plan to fail, they fail to plan...


----------



## 50calray (Oct 25, 2010)

gtiboy87 said:


> Newb here. I have gone from 265/270 at my current weight of 190lbs and i look and feel awesome! However, i started mtn biking about 6 months ago in the south central pa area/Frederick, Md area. It seems that i have some bit of talent for this sport and have been doing pretty damn well in various races such as the micheux series. My weight seems to have plateaued once again. As far as how often i ride, well, this past week i have ridden 100 plus miles (mtn riding). No less then 15/17 miles per day pretty much. The more serious i am taking this sport, the more questions for how to improve i have. The question i have is for the more experienced guys out here. I would really love to drop to 180/175. I have already reached my current goal of 200, sitting at 190 from 265/270. What more can i do to drop weight. My eating schedule is as follows
> 
> Breakfast: egg whites, plain oats, natural peanut butter, one banana
> Snack: One banana, natural peanut butter on wheat toast (90 calorie)
> ...


What is your current body fat percentage?

You're naturally going to gain some muscle in this sport which is also added weight. So I'm wondering how much fat you have left to burn @190lbs?


----------



## bikeriderguy (May 2, 2006)

gtiboy87 said:


> Newb here. I have gone from 265/270 at my current weight of 190lbs and i look and feel awesome! However, i started mtn biking about 6 months ago in the south central pa area/Frederick, Md area. It seems that i have some bit of talent for this sport and have been doing pretty damn well in various races such as the micheux series. My weight seems to have plateaued once again. As far as how often i ride, well, this past week i have ridden 100 plus miles (mtn riding). No less then 15/17 miles per day pretty much. The more serious i am taking this sport, the more questions for how to improve i have. The question i have is for the more experienced guys out here. I would really love to drop to 180/175. I have already reached my current goal of 200, sitting at 190 from 265/270. What more can i do to drop weight. My eating schedule is as follows
> 
> Breakfast: egg whites, plain oats, natural peanut butter, one banana
> Snack: One banana, natural peanut butter on wheat toast (90 calorie)
> ...


Seems like a lot of calories to me. Perhaps try snacking on some almonds or nuts. For 15-17 mile rides do you need 1-2 powerbars and sport drink? That could easily be 500 calories right there. If you are properly fueled throught the day, you should have enough in the tank for most of a ride of that distance. Perhaps something small after an hour or so. Your body can only process approx 300 cal /hr during exercise. Perhaps cut the 2nd dinner and have some fruit instead?
Hope that helps?


----------



## goodmojo (Sep 12, 2011)

Usually when I exercise heavily my appetite increases to compensate. I find Im uncomfortably hungry with more than a 500 hundred calorie deficit each day. I lose weight the fastest (maybe 1lb/week) when I dont eat past 5pm most days. Im not religious about it so if Im really hungry Ill eat, but otherwise I go to bed just slightly hungry.

Surprisingly when I wake up Im typically not hungry at all. However I make sure I eat a solid breakfast and lunch and then maybe a late afternoon snack with mostly protein before 5pm. Generally I eat whatever I want during the day and then am careful with that last meal so I can least until bedtime without being too hungry.

Lean protein is by far the best thing to keep you full - things like turkey/chicken breast.


----------



## blundar (Jan 18, 2013)

I'm 48 years old at 215 Lbs myself. When I work out, I am more focused on getting healthier. Loosing weight is not 100% of the answer. By just looking at the scale, I have not gained or lost anything over the past couple of years. In my estimation, I think that I have lost more than 30 Lbs of fat and gained more than 30 Lbs of muscle. However, I feel 500 times better, healthier, and stronger, and my endurance is MUCH better. 

I went to a local used exercise equipment reseller and purchased an old model Bowflex XLT. It is capable of doing all the same exercises as the new Bowflex Total home gyms (New these go for around $2,000). But because the XLT model is no longer in production, it was very inexpensive and I payed less than $200. This was my best spent money ever. Now I just work out around 20 minutes almost every other day on the Bowflex. I then substitute some workouts for rides on my mountain bike or long walks around my neighborhood with my wife.

I know that I can't eat everything without a care in the world anymore and expect to stay healthy. For my diet because my cholesterol is a bit high, I cut way down on:

* Fried foods
* Greasy foods (like ribs and burgers)
* Foods with lots of butter or lard (cookies - croissants - muffins)
* Sour cream
* Foods with a ton of cheese or cream sauces
* Ice cream (mostly heavy cream)
* Mayonnaise (mostly oil)
* Sugary drinks (all sodas, lemonade, fruit juices)

I cut my food portions down in size. I also changed the portions to make more of it veggies and less of it carbs, and meat.

So far these changes have made a HUGE difference for me. I am no fitness expert, and a not nutritionist. This is by no means a really fast way of loosing weight, nor a way to quickly train for a race. This is more of a long term lifestyle change to improve my health. I am not at 100% of my health goals, but I am well on my way.


----------



## GnarBrahWyo (Jun 4, 2012)

The hard part for me is having energy for epic rides. If I want energy to last 30 miles of single track riding. I have to eat a lot. No way around it. At least you end up burning all those calories and your metabolism is running high afterwards. Another tough part is going to bed hungary. Makes sleep pretty tough. Any of you have ideas for that? Chugging water before bed really isn't a good option for obvious reasons.


----------



## blundar (Jan 18, 2013)

GnarBrahWyo said:


> The hard part for me is having energy for epic rides. If I want energy to last 30 miles of single track riding. I have to eat a lot. No way around it. At least you end up burning all those calories and your metabolism is running high afterwards. Another tough part is going to bed hungary. Makes sleep pretty tough. Any of you have ideas for that? Chugging water before bed really isn't a good option for obvious reasons.


In preparation for a long ride, I bump up my carbs the day before (pasta, rice, baked potato, etc).

I also make sure that on the day of the ride, that I pre-hydrate myself well 1/2 hour before starting. Your body does not instantly hydrate itself when you take a drink. It takes around 20 minutes for that water to get to your system where it needs to be.

Going to bed hungry and thirsty is not good. A quick granola bar, or a small orange, or some seedless grapes is good to hold you over through the night. I usually drink some water before going to bed, but not a bunch of it for obvious reasons. I also drink some water as soon as I get up in the morning.


----------

